# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Creating a Legal Basement Apartment!!

## MartyGordon

Here's a basement apartment project that I did in August 2015.  We had to fully demolish the basement before reframing the 2 bedroom apartment.  Then we insulated with spray foam, drywalled, and finished it.  It's been rented out for many months and is doing quite well!  https://youtu.be/W72_GtswYVo?list=PL...lfzuVRacaAGWEi  https://youtu.be/W72_GtswYVo?list=PL...lfzuVRacaAGWEi

----------

